# Are you a good drawer?



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

Honestly


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

<- Yes


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

honestly? i'm a bad drawer.


----------



## pandana (Jul 13, 2015)

^ Lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I can do stick figures, that is about it.


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

bad baby said:


> honestly? i'm a bad drawer.


:clap (slow clap)


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

I've illustrated a children's book and people on DeviantArt have favourited my stuff. I've also been featured in a magazine. I'm not great, but I think I'm good enough to go as good in a yes or no setting .


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

pulling guns on people

happier using Adobe Illustrator & Photoshop
instead of a stick of carbon or painting on canvas
camera & Logic Pro


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm terrible at it. About a year ago, a women on here showed me link to a good drawing book that would have improved my drawing but I forgot about it and didn't buy the book. If I can ever be bothered drawing for an hobby I'll look into the book if I can find it again.


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

When I want to be, yes


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

When I was a kid but now, no. 

I want to learn how to draw though. Particularly comics, anime, and re-life portraits.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

bad baby said:


> honestly? i'm a bad drawer.


Hopefully not a killer drawer at least.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

I too am a bad drawer. I have lots of manly bullet scars to show for.












bad baby said:


> honestly? i'm a bad drawer.


lol I can't even imagine what is hidden inside.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Amphoteric said:


> Hopefully not a killer drawer at least.


if i were a bookcase, i'd be your library crush.










#insensitivejoke

also, from the article:

_"The safety commission and Ikea say they have received 14 reports of Malm chests tipping over, resulting in four injuries. Ikea is aware of three other deaths that were reported from other models that tipped over. *Those deaths were described as happening since 1989.*"_

...the year i was born. coincidence? i think not.


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm a bloody brilliant artist...

...If you want me to draw stickfigures. Anything more complicated is a bit too difficult for me.


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

Not really, but I do like scribbling. Faces, usually.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

bad baby said:


> if i were a bookcase, i'd be your library crush.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I felt inspired enough to sketch out the bad drawer:


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not really. I used to know a guy that was really good at it. He could have been a professional artist.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Amphoteric said:


> I felt inspired enough to sketch out the bad drawer:


lol it looks like one of those ballpark vendors. the hand with six fingers is a nice touch: chernobyl, or was Mommy Drawer an alcoholic too?


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I used to be, now drawing just makes me angry, frustrated and depressed...it's most likely a psychological thing


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

yea man. i went to art skool.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

you can check my art album


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

No, but birds I draw are okay sometimes because it's harder to see the mistakes I make.


----------



## Xisha (Apr 19, 2015)

My birds still have an uncanny resemblance to the McDonald's logo.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Not really. I can draw a bit. I've done things that kind of surprised me years ago. I might could actually get good at it if I had patience (but I don't). I have problems with proportion and memory.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

bad baby said:


> lol it looks like one of those ballpark vendors. the hand with six fingers is a nice touch: chernobyl, or was Mommy Drawer an alcoholic too?


I'm not sure how it happened, but what's sure is that all his wares have been acquired with a six finger discount. Somehow that's even cheaper than a five finger discount.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I used to love drawing, but I quit just when I started getting good. I was good enough for my beginners art class teacher to praise my doodles, even though I wasn't supposed to be doodling. After middle school advanced art class starting teaching kids how to use shadows and how to draw with a grid I felt totally discouraged, considering I wasn't in an advanced art class. Kids went from being awful drawers to much better than me overnight, seemingly. After middle school I just quit drawing altogether, my last drawing was of Jim Carey (no grid), I showed the picture to my classmates and some were impressed enough to steal it and claim it as theirs. I was so uncomfortable in school that I didn't stick up for myself and I lost my most impressive piece. Voted "no":


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

No,I actually chose the arts and crafts program when I went to high school, only because I enjoyed doing creative stuff.

I actually got a bit better,but I don't feel that I can say yes. I don't draw anymore,so I'm pretty bad at it right now


----------



## SouthWest (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm reasonably good but I'm always looking to improve my technique, especially when drawing people. Plus, if I haven't completed a drawing in one sitting then I won't go back to finish the job - that's something I need to change.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Always been pretty bad at drawing. My brother got all of the talents.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Amphoteric said:


> I'm not sure how it happened, but what's sure is that all his wares have been acquired with a six finger discount. Somehow that's even cheaper than a five finger discount.


oh yea. and if anyone tried to get a 5-finger discount from him, he'd close his drawers on them and snap off their hands. no sympathy for the devil yo


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

bad baby said:


> oh yea. and if anyone tried to get a 5-finger discount from him, he'd close his drawers on them and snap off their hands. no sympathy for the devil yo


That is a pretty good drawing. Then again i suck lol.


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

Amethyst Forest said:


>


:laugh: thats adorable.


----------



## Jason Keener (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm somewhat good at drawing. Why do you ask?


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

I couldn't even draw you a map.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm pretty sure all of the art teachers I've ever had have definitely talked to me like I was mentally challenged. I wasted alot of paper scribbling when I was younger and thought I took a liking towards drawing, but then I started to realize just how bad I was and signing up for art as an elective just to be in the same class as my friend (who is a really good artist and for who it's practically a hobby) didn't help with getting better. If anything, it made me feel even more insecure and unconfident that I'll never be able to draw even a straight line properly. Everyone else in it had such unbelievable talent, that comparing my projects made it feel like they couldn't be crappier. 

My imagination is just really bad when it comes to drawing and I don't even know how to draw simple things like a car or bicycle at all.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

I thought I was until I saw some of the masterpieces people post online. **** the internet.


----------



## SadGhost (Oct 23, 2015)

Voted yes, but really I'm a 2/10 compared to some of the artistic geniuses out there. I did recently get a Wacom tablet though and I've been experimenting with digital drawing/painting and having a lot of fun with it.


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*Well..*

I once had the aspiration to become a mangaka in Japan.

Then I went through four years of art in high school and that went down the pooper.

I have certain skill, but I severely lack creativity. I feel if you don't have both, then you don't get anywhere. Maybe I just didn't have the resources and correct learning methods to get better, but in all honesty, I can't draw as well as I'd like. It always gets me mad when I see other people draw real good, such as trompe l'oeil, without even trying. They're just "naturally" good, and then they have the gall to say that anyone can learn to draw.

I tried for four years. It didn't work. I can't learn it.

Maybe that's not enough time to become a professional, but I hadn't improved and my flaws and weak points only seemed to increase as time went on.

Now I see I just wasn't cut out for it. I shake a lot... and my eyes are getting bad.

I'm just not cut out for it... unfortunately.

How I wish though that someday I could make at least one work that would impact the world in some way.

Wishing you all, amateurs or not, the best though!

Keep fighting!

- T.R.G.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

i like some of the stuff i've done, but i don't think i'm anywhere near a professional level. i just haven't put enough work in


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

i can draw really bad and really good, but never in the middle. it depends on the day and when i'm manic.


----------

